# Sig Sauer P250



## Firosche (Feb 2, 2008)

What about this Sig P250 with all interchangeable parts?  I thought about saving some money and getting this thing for on and off duty.

Sig P250

Good for all things because you can change it to fit your needs or mission.  What do you guys think?


----------

